# Train in accordance with your muscle fiber type:  DD's old school H.I.T. revisited



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

Current bodyweight: 230

I have been training with high volume (2-3 sets for 4-5 exercises) in an enormously intense fashion for at least 6 months, and have since determined that it just ain't working.

So I immediately switched to single set to failure for 2-3 exercises for each body part (in particular my chest) and other compound movements (pull ups, military press, etc).

The results are in for the chest workout:

Dumbbell bench press: 115 x 8 (70 x 6 warmup)

Military press: 235 x 8 (135 x 6 warmup)

 Nautilus horizontal chest press: 175 x 10 (one arm negatives) + 2 "regular" ; 200 x 4

Rear delt flye: 200 x 8 (25 seconds) x 4 (25 seconds) x 2

CG bench press: 225 x 5 (30 seconds)  x 2


I had a 10 pound increase from the last "one set to failure" exercises, as listed:

Military press: 225 x 8
DB press: 110 x 8
Rear delt flyes: 180 x 10
Nautilus horizontal press: 165 x 10


I expect these gains to be consistent for at least 6 weeks, at which point I'll probably be so close to my genetical potential it will be a waste to change the variables (although I will).

I hope to finish at 240 pounds.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, and in relationship to the title of the thread, the reason HIT works well for me is simply because I am predominantly fast twitch muscle fibers.  It's hard to evaluate that in terms of compound movements (because fiber type is different depending on muscle group), however, doing the 200 x 4 reps (when I was already EXTREMELY fatigued), the third one was as easy as the first and then I literally couldn't finish the 4th.

HIT is most productive for predominantly fast twitch muscle fibers.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

Back workout:

Nautilus pullovers: 210 x 12 (one arm negatives) + 1 regular rep; 265 (entire rack + 10) x 7
Nautilus seated row: 265 (entire rack + 10) x 11 (25 seconds)  x 7 (25 seconds) x 5
T-Bar rows: 6 plates + 25: x 9 (5 plate x 3 warmup)
Barbell curl: 130 x 11 
Dumbbell curls: 75 x 8

For any of you physics buffs, the reason curls get so hard is because you have to calculate the distance of the moment arm times the weight to calculate necessary torque to move the weight.  Multiplying 65 pounds, a heavy weight, by 18 inches garners 97.5 foot pounds of torque when the moment arm is perfectly perpendicular to the axis of rotation.

Whereas a 10 pound increase requires 112.5 foot pounds of torque - and that's per arm.

And that's some somewhat fallaciously assuming an 18 inch distance between the weight and the center of the rotation of the bicep, which is probably more like 20 or so inches.

The completely contracted point of the curl has a moment arm of 0, which means there is literally no torque required by the bicep at that point, and the same is true when you are holding the weight at your side (although the forearms are performing stabilizing work and the weight itself is pulling your shoulder joint down).

Whenever I go higher that 75 pounds, my tendons become hyper extended and I get injured.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 13, 2007)

So how frequently will you be hitting the gym?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> So how frequently will you be hitting the gym?



3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 13, 2007)

chest workout, back workout... would those two other days be shoulders/arms and legs?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

no, push / pull / legs

I say chest and back because those are the largest muscles used, it's a habit, but it's a p/p/l split.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 13, 2007)

Got it.

Well you know you got a fan in me.  Looking forward to seeing this pan out.

Will you be posting any pics?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

For any of you interested in the role of genetics, let me say that I am a trainer with Marvelous Melvin Anthony's brother Steve.  He is almost unbelievably large, about six foot and 280 pounds with the largest deltoids I've ever seen on a human being in person.

He trains 2 hours a day 6 days a week, and his level of strength is at or below Camarosuper6 (my brothers) - and my brother is 3 inches taller and 272 pounds.  I won't hypothesize on what he's taking, if anything, he is simply a complete and utter genetic freak.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I'll be posting pics.

Oh, and on that, Steve is one of the nicest guys at my gym and I'm helping him attain other certification so he can earn more money there.

Revised bodyweight: 232.5


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

I like your journals. 

Despite our difference in training philosophy, I'm thinking of giving a workout like yours or camaro's a whirl.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Back workout:
> 
> Nautilus pullovers: 210 x 12 (one arm negatives) + 1 regular rep; 265 (entire rack + 10) x 7
> Nautilus seated row: 265 (entire rack + 10) x 11 (25 seconds)  x 7 (25 seconds) x 5
> ...



So this is on the same day as the pushes?

The physics stuff, how does that help a person?  Is this to help figure out a decent weight?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I like your journals.
> 
> Despite our difference in training philosophy, I'm thinking of giving a workout like yours or camaro's a whirl.



It's not the end all be all, I would never say that, but I couldn't see myself doing anything resembling a normal "high volume" routine.  Maybe I'm in a psychological trap, but doing a simply time cost-benefit is all I need to believe in the superiority of this style of methodology.

That, and I work at the gym all day and I'd hate to spend more time there.

Thanks though


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 14, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So this is on the same day as the pushes?
> 
> The physics stuff, how does that help a person?  Is this to help figure out a decent weight?



Understanding the physics should demonstrate the inferiority of free weight exercises unless you can modify the weight in 1/4, 1/2, or 1 pound increments.  Unfortunately few people would even consider this.

A 1/2 pound increment would only increase the torque a foot pound and a half, which would allow for a slower adaptation (paticularly for the tendons) and increase gains in the exercise more comprehensively, without sacrificing form (and becoming injured).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2007)

I read that twice..  On the 2nd time I understood it, thankfully.   I was just going to say "huh?"  Then I thought,  why not read it again.

Were just having a phyics moment or is this going to be a progression?  (i think reading things twice)


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats a good way to determine the type of muscle fibers one has?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> It's not the end all be all, I would never say that, but I couldn't see myself doing anything resembling a normal "high volume" routine.  Maybe I'm in a psychological trap, but doing a simply time cost-benefit is all I need to believe in the superiority of this style of methodology.
> 
> That, and I work at the gym all day and I'd hate to spend more time there.
> 
> Thanks though



I don't have any time to post or do anything....pretty much work and study.

So I am going to make my one post here tonight.....I am not a fan of very high volume programs either.  I do think that some benefit can be gained from doing a moderate volume of work during some periods of training and then switching it to a lower volume and more intense period of training....such as you are describing in the first post of your journal.  I think there lies the true balance between accumulation and intensification and how we can use it to our advantage to continue progress.  I do similiar things in balancing between higher volume periods and lower volume but more intense periods.  Such as the past 4 weeks were I was just doing rest pause sets with very little rest.  I do think that often times people blow the volume out of the water and just do way to much.  Finding the balance is critical and then alternating between the phases can be very effective.

if nothing else, variety is the stimulus for continued growth (or strength).


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Whats a good way to determine the type of muscle fibers one has?



muscle biopsie...lol


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2007)

so basically they chop ya up..


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 15, 2007)

You could guesstimate by comparing your 10RM, 7RM, 4RM and 1RM to the standard templates and see where you're stronger. If your 1RM is 10% higher than the standard, relative to your 10RM, you might be fast twitch dominant (in the tested muscle groups).

It's not much, but it's a start.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

The best way to test for fiber type is to use a single joint movement that has little involvement from other groups and gauge how many reps you can do at 80 percent of your one rep max.  You can also do this with compound movements but it's almost impossible to tell which muscle fails first and what are still fresh.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't have any time to post or do anything....pretty much work and study.
> 
> So I am going to make my one post here tonight.....I am not a fan of very high volume programs either.  I do think that some benefit can be gained from doing a moderate volume of work during some periods of training and then switching it to a lower volume and more intense period of training....such as you are describing in the first post of your journal.  I think there lies the true balance between accumulation and intensification and how we can use it to our advantage to continue progress.  I do similiar things in balancing between higher volume periods and lower volume but more intense periods.  Such as the past 4 weeks were I was just doing rest pause sets with very little rest.  I do think that often times people blow the volume out of the water and just do way to much.  Finding the balance is critical and then alternating between the phases can be very effective.
> 
> if nothing else, variety is the stimulus for continued growth (or strength).



Yeah I agree one hundred percent.  The problem with me is my own time constraints, and I get into a trap of going "gut instinct" and having a problem reducing the actual level of volume.  I also have trouble reducing the level of intensity, which is probably stunting my growth to some degree.

It's obvious that some people will benefit from high intense, single set exercise because it has worked for a very large number of people, but I have trouble seeing thin, lance armstrong types getting anything other than pathetic results from it.  It's an issue of figuring out a person's specific physiological response - which I've also found is amazingly hard, because I have some clients who appear to be fast twitch dominant with extremely fast metabolisms and extremely good recovery rates, with short muscle bellies, long tendons, and long arms and legs.  Lots of potential in some respects, very little in others.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Current bodyweight: 230
> 
> I have been training with high volume (2-3 sets for 4-5 exercises) in an enormously intense fashion for at least 6 months, and have since determined that it just ain't working.
> 
> ...



Sounds like Dennis Wolf  and hiis low upper pec fullness issue throwing out his entire overall proportion all over .. but yrs earlier.

If they're the weights you're doing and you weigh what you said, you'd get morre weight out of bwe's. 
When you're doing a variety of compounds, it's highly like that unless you bear it in mind and tweak to cater for it, that you're going to end up  getting a better hypertrophy in one area over another for the lower load and then rvs for the muscle or main muscles that are working in conjunction with those others.

I posted an article on the 'ab question' thread. If you 're happy with what you're doing then cool . .but i highly recommend you go take another look.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Sounds like Dennis Wolf  and hiis low upper pec fullness issue throwing out his entire overall proportion all over .. but yrs earlier.
> 
> If they're the weights you're doing and you weigh what you said, you'd get morre weight out of bwe's.
> When you're doing a variety of compounds, it's highly like that unless you bear it in mind and tweak to cater for it, that you're going to end up  getting a better hypertrophy in one area over another for the lower load and then rvs for the muscle or main muscles that are working in conjunction with those others.
> ...



What the hell are you talking about.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

Pull workout: 

Nautilus pullovers: 220 x 12 (one arm negatives) + 3 regulars
Naut'l compound rows: 279 x 11 (25 seconsd) x 5 (25 seconds) x 4
T-bar rows: 6 plates + 25 x 10 (5 plate warm up)
Barbell curls: 135 x 9 (1 minute) x 4
Negative only preacher curls (one arm): 70 x 12 
Shrugs: 6 plates + 20: x 14 (25 seconds) x 4


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

I will be performing my leg workout in two days.  I need my manta ray back so I postponed it one workout.  I am excited about getting back into heavy squats.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 15, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Sounds like Dennis Wolf  and hiis low upper pec fullness issue throwing out his entire overall proportion all over .. but yrs earlier.
> 
> If they're the weights you're doing and you weigh what you said, you'd get morre weight out of bwe's.
> When you're doing a variety of compounds, it's highly like that unless you bear it in mind and tweak to cater for it, that you're going to end up  getting a better hypertrophy in one area over another for the lower load and then rvs for the muscle or main muscles that are working in conjunction with those others.
> ...



Are you saying I will do better with body weight exercises??  What the hell are you talking about?  



> If they're the weights you're doing and you weigh what you said, you'd get morre weight out of bwe's.



This makes no sense as far as syntax is concerned.



> When you're doing a variety of compounds, it's highly like that unless you bear it in mind and tweak to cater for it, that you're going to end up  getting a better hypertrophy in one area over another for the lower load and then rvs for the muscle or main muscles that are working in conjunction with those others.



WHAT?????????????


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just the last two weeks of Mike switching from 2 sets to 1 set, has seen a signifigant increase in strength in all major exercises.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay. So what i'm concluding is, that i believe if you took the bwe over the % weight of that you have been  lifting and cycled in some volume on those bwe - and i'm going 3 weeks - you may like to do it differently , it would increase your 1rm through increasing the load at which your 75% kicks in.
If you then drop off and lower volume and eat bigger carbs even in trade off for an extra protein or 2 you might 've had during the last phase, then i believe you would gain both strength and size and have an allround better better performance and asthetic. Dont forget seperate speed training for each each group on the MuscularEndurance phase, and to maintain your flexibilty and stretch regime throughout
and thaat is my $0.02c worth of input for you.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

P-funk said:


> muscle biopsie...lol



 well it would work, but it doesnt sound like a very fun way to spend an afternoon, haha.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Okay. So what i'm concluding is, that i believe if you took the bwe over the % weight of that you have been  lifting and cycled in some volume on those bwe - and i'm going 3 weeks - you may like to do it differently , it would increase your 1rm through increasing the load at which your 75% kicks in.
> If you then drop off and lower volume and eat bigger carbs even in trade off for an extra protein or 2 you might 've had during the last phase, then i believe you would gain both strength and size and have an allround better better performance and asthetic. Dont forget seperate speed training for each each group on the MuscularEndurance phase, and to maintain your flexibilty and stretch regime throughout
> and thaat is my $0.02c worth of input for you.



you are an idiot.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm pretty generous with any time i have and tolerant and patient, but fUck you. 

Good luck with what you're doing then.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> i'm pretty generous with any time i have and tolerant and patient, but fUck you.
> 
> Good luck with what you're doing then.



Stay the hell out of my journal, I can't stand your nonsense.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Your workout looks interesting..  how's it working for you so far and how long of duration are you going to stay with this?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dunc.......     I've missed you.  Glad to see another journal.   Sick......


Can't wait for the new pics!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

katt said:


> Your workout looks interesting..  how's it working for you so far and how long of duration are you going to stay with this?



Thanks 

As long as it works, honestly.  I feel better and I'm slowly putting on weight and increasing my strength.  My higher volume routine simply was burning me out and as soon as I cut the volume by about 30 percent, my progress spiked again.

Beyond that, I spend almost 8 hours a day at the gym and I am easily in the top 5 percent of men as far as strengh is concerned.  There are a handful of genetic freaks who are larger and more lean than me, and I am stumped by their level of progress because their training routine makes no sense to me.  I do not believe they are a product of their training but instead of their genes.

In any case, I spend about 15 percent of the overall time per week as the other people who are in my bracket as far as size and strength is concerned.  And that's not mentioning the people who are there 4 or 5 days a week for several hour-handfuls at a time who are at least 50 pounds lighter than me and never make progress.

But thanks for the comment


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Dunc.......     I've missed you.  Glad to see another journal.   Sick......
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the new pics!



 

Thanks for the enthusiasm.  I'm excited about this journal.  Hopefully my progress will be fantastic for the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 16, 2007)

I think it would be pretty cool and inspiring to see you workout. Shame all you basterds live in the States.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2007)

I gotta say your avy is making me wanna......uh.....shoop....uh.....

mmmmm, I love your back


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I think it would be pretty cool and inspiring to see you workout. Shame all you basterds live in the States.



My buddy is a film major and he has an exceptionlly high quality camera.  I'm sure we could film one of our workouts.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 16, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> My buddy is a film major and he has an exceptionlly high quality camera.  I'm sure we could film one of our workouts.



That would be super cool.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Well until I get my camera i won't have any shirtless pictures but my friend Ellie sent me this picture today and it gives a general idea of how big my back and deltoids are.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, that shirt is extremely dirty, which is why the picture was taken.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought the shirt was supposed to be like that.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Pull workout:
> 
> Nautilus pullovers: 220 x 12 (one arm negatives) + 3 regulars
> Naut'l compound rows: 279 x 11 (25 seconsd) x 5 (25 seconds) x 4
> ...



Any regulated RIs inbetween exercises?  I myself dont really watch the clock for that, but I know not to fall asleep either.

It looks like your workout is done in *maybe *a half an hour.

Do you still feel spent when you leave the gym?  (Or at least when youre done, since you said youre there 8 hours a day anyway)

Oh and as I came in here I wondered if BL poked her crackhead in here.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Any regulated RIs inbetween exercises?  I myself dont really watch the clock for that, but I know not to fall asleep either.
> 
> It looks like your workout is done in *maybe *a half an hour.
> 
> ...



I don't regulate the RIs because the gym is so freaking crowded.  Again, this is one of the 5 trafficked 24 hour fitness gyms in the world.  Very annoying.

My workouts last longer than a half hour because of the crowds, but on a slower night 30 minutes is about right.  

Yes BL comes in here and makes a fool of herself.  Typical.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

I am experiencing what I can only call extreme neural fatigue.  i am sleeping 10 hours a day with naps, eating as much as I can and after 2 days off my muscles are so sore I have trouble moving.

HIT when done properly IS unbelivable hard work.  Anyone who would not concede that point should give it a try sometime.  My weight is up to 234, I am positive that my strength in my leg workout later today will have dramatically increased.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

you are going to try and train today despite the high amount of fatigue you are feeling?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah, i actually am.  i'm keeping a 3 day a week schedule rain or shine.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

No youu are still making a fool of yourself, even though you dont see it.

If you 're experiencing what you would only call extreme fatigue then you need to stretch and rest and take a few day refeed. if you drop dead with wrong direction of effort then dont say I didn't keep trying.

Stop talking about me anyway if you dont want to me to comment.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> No youu are still making a fool of yourself, even though you dont see it.
> 
> If you 're experiencing what you would only call extreme fatigue then you need to stretch and rest and take a few day refeed. if you drop dead with wrong direction of effort then dont say I didn't keep trying.
> 
> Stop talking about me anyway if you dont want to me to comment.



I follow the data, the results, you stupid joke of a bitch.  I am not certain whether it is a mental issue or what, but I don't go with "gut instincts" to training.  Barring an injury I will go to the gym and be 10 pounds stronger in every exercise, and your silly little bullshit analysis will be put the same place your education came from: right up your ass.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

This is a PRIVATE journal and I don't want nonsensical comments from a person who is clearly ignorant to the point of hardly being able to formulate a legible sentence.  Stay the hell out of here.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

Your education is a joke in the real world. 

I understand following a program through though. I 'll be watching. 10 lbs is impressive. I think I can do better.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

funny you say that considering i go to a "REAL" UC school in a "REAL" exercise science program!  not a pretend bunch of shit like you.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

My degree is a masters in high performance science  - exercise science aand sport science . My uni is the best hardest entry private university in the country.  It's masssters degree. masssters.  I'd do a ph.d. but apparently it's joke so I'm taking writing education curriculum for it.
I dont know what it 's going to take to convince you, but if I were you, if i turned up near you in a professional or training capacity, I might be embarrassed.  I could teach at your uni by the time I finish my course here.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> My degree is a masters in high performance science - exercise science aand sport science. My uni is the best hardest entry private university in the country.  It's masssters degree. masssters.  I'd do a ph.d. but apparently it's joke so I'm taking writing education curriculum for it.
> I dont know what it 's going to take to convince you, but if I were you, if i turned up near you in a professional or training capacity, I might be embarrased.



Bullshit.  You are a damn liar, you can't even spell masters degree and probably don't know what Ph.D. stands for.  My dad has his Ph.D. in nuclear engineering and I am about to graduate in December before entering a grad school program.  You would fail remedial English.  Sell your crap to somebody who is stupid enough to buy it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll fax you my transcripts.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

your dad is? I nearly took quantum physics myself for environmental reasons. Ouch though.  You really do think you're greater than me . .. ouch huh.  I guess what you dont know doesnt need to hurt you. . unles we cross paths and you can't duck the fact.  I worked really hard to even get in to that course. I accept youre a pompous juvineille ass.  I've had a closer look at some of the progams you say you 've trialed. 
It's a shame you wont listen. . just not for me ( maybe  ).

I bet if we met you'd be really sweet and humble.  I'm nearly really suure we will cross paths.  My own prgrams 'll just speak for themselves then then. 
i dont care if you take it or not. ( not that your hero might be writing up conducive blog articles to what I've been promoting neither  ). You really know how make dumb puppy out of yourself. Do feel free to question yourself about your heros DD. 
I'm embarraressed for the lap-bitch you look like. That's where you being 23 is obvious. i like him too, but fuck ya know.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> your dad is? I nearly took quantum physics myself for environmental reasons. Ouch though.  You really do think you're greater than me . .. ouch huh.  I guess what you dont know doesnt need to hurt you. . unles we cross paths and you can't duck the fact.  I worked really hard to even get in to that course. I accept youre a pompous juvineille ass.  I've had a closer look at some of the progams you say you 've trialed.
> It's a shame you wont listen. . just not for me ( maybe  ).



When you're out in Arizona, let's meet up.  I will be more than happy to lecture you on any of a number of things you clearly don't understand.  In the mean time, keep on speaking nonsensical gibberish while the entire forums laughs at you.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 18, 2007)

How high of education / international success and I.Q. have most of the members laughing got exactly?? Really. It doesn't sctratch the surface of what I call criticism. 
I would go to the gym with you . and I'd do the chat.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> How high of education / international success and I.Q. have most of the members laughing got exactly?? Really. It doesn't sctratch the surface of what I call criticism.
> I would go to the gym with you . and I'd do the chat.



Please, come to the gym.  I can give you the address.  I'm sure you'd do the "chat", just like you do in here, making no sense as you spew shit from your mouth (or from the keyboard).

Everyone here laughs at you, and there are a few people with education and high IQs who are laughing too...however, considering how painfully stupid you are, I would be a lot more concerned about the people with average or below average intelligence who think you are a laughing stock.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

Lotus...how many people are you currently working with?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Leg workout

Horizontal leg press: 380 x 16
Negative accentuated single leg extensions: 225 x 10
(1.5 minute pause)
Leg extensions: 280 x 9
Seated calf raise: 182.5 x 7 (leg cramps)
Laying ham curls: 200 x 10 (30 seconds) x 2

Increase in reps and weight on every exercise.  Body weight at a solid 234 after two "bowel movements" and a few drinks of alcohol last night.  Very good workout.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Wednesday of every other week will be "deadlift and squat" day.  So squats and deadlifts this wednesday.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 18, 2007)

One set to failure.

Thats all it takes.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Some idiots will try and tell you what works by coming up with elaborate and ridiculous hypotheses.  I would like to know how on Earth a person can actually do this while ignoring the data completely.  I follow the actual case-study results, and some idiot woman with no real education (who will criticize a physique without putting up any pictures of herself) who has no idea how I respond to exercise and has no access to my last 3 years of training records will come into my place and tell me what to do to improve.  

I can deal with helpful suggestions from intelligent people, but know it alls usually know less than nothing.

At the very least this conceited bullshit ignores the part of the scientific method where you OBSERVE, while instead she jumps straight into some trash opinions she has on exercise.

I hope she avoids my journal like the plague and I hope beginners avoid her advice with the same gusto.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 18, 2007)

Im sure her program would work wonders for three legged cats and mentally retarded goats.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

I doubt that.  If she is in fact not mentally handicapped and can convey any of her gibberish to a retarded goat, the retarded goat would be much better off ignoring such advice.

It would be a case of the stupid leading the blind, the implication being that lotus is far stupider than any animal with a mental handicap.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Some idiots will try and tell you what works by coming up with elaborate and ridiculous hypotheses.  I would like to know how on Earth a person can actually do this while ignoring the data completely.  I follow the actual case-study results, and some idiot woman with no real education (who will criticize a physique without putting up any pictures of herself) who has no idea how I respond to exercise and has no access to my last 3 years of training records will come into my place and tell me what to do to improve.
> 
> I can deal with helpful suggestions from intelligent people, but know it alls usually know less than nothing.
> 
> ...


She put up pictures of herself in her journal.  All 95lbs of her.  She's anorexic!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> No full program for anybody, but I'm still keeping my mum from dying of emphasemia 18 yrs after 5 yrs left to live diagnosis and along with his coaches my little brother into state rep football and I am always doing someone or other for some rehab or weight loss or fitness this or that  level up   program or other.
> Zero. Besides myself, I have nobody on a full externally occlusive program.
> I'll see where it goes over the Masters. I dont think I'm goingto be able to avoid doing that toomuch longer.



Did you used to work with a lot of people before you started your masters program?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2007)

How did you train people overseas?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> There is help out there for pathological liars, maybe you ought to google that.


I see but one remedy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahhh yes I miss you guys in the journal section LOL


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

PUSH day:

DB Press: 75 x 6 (warmup) *120 x 8 (stuck on 9)*
Nautilus one arm negative press: *177.5 x 12 *+ 2 regular ; 235 x 6
Military press: *240 x 8 *(stuck 9)
Rear delt flyes: *200 x 11* (25 seconds) x 4
Nautilus shoulder press (tricep focus): 215 x 6 

Great workout.  Worked out at a much faster pace because of time restraints.  My military press and dumbbell press impressed me and my negative accentuated impressed me too.  Controlling 177.5 pounds per arm is impressive and the torque tweaked the entire machine about two feet and 35 degrees when my brother spotted me on the last rep.  

I hit concentric failure really hard on the military and dumbbell press.  My weight is between 232-234 consistently although I am leaner than I've probably ever been.  It feels good.

I would like to see Blooming Idiot give me one of her cookie cutter routines and duplicate results like this.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> Ahhh yes I miss you guys in the journal section LOL



Haha good to see you visiting us again.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> My military press and dumbbell press impressed me.....



Fuckin shit, me too.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure you've done better  I had a client with cerebral palsy increase his strength in every exercise 70 percent in less than 3 months.  We improved his style of living to a degree that he was virtually in tears after looking at himself and his mobility at the end of our conditioning.  

There's a reason I work with people with severe rehabilitation issues as well as athletes and bodybuilders.  It isn't just my education, it's because I don't work with cookie cutter bullshit like you.

Frankly I don't believe a word of your credentials, but even giving you the unbelievably generous benefit of the doubt I promise you people could care less about anything besides results.  And you have, from your own admission, hardly worked with anybody.  Experience is 70 percent of this field, and until you are working with individuals and actually developing individualized plans, you have more to learn than you ever guessed.  EVERYONE responds differently, optimally, to a stimulus and you always talk in "absolutes", offering nothing above conceited nonsense, mutilating English syntax and grammar to a level that I have never seen (not even in high school tutoring programs, and thats more "experience" for you).  Again, stay out of my journal you fucktard.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Fuckin shit, me too.



Thanks   Our silly gym only goes to 125 and I hope to hit that for 15 reps when it's all said and done.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll take care of her posts.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'll take care of her posts.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Yeah, I'm sure you've done better  I had a client with cerebral palsy increase his strength in every exercise 70 percent in less than 3 months.  We improved his style of living to a degree that he was virtually in tears after looking at himself and his mobility at the end of our conditioning.
> 
> There's a reason I work with people with severe rehabilitation issues as well as athletes and bodybuilders.  It isn't just my education, it's because I don't work with cookie cutter bullshit like you.
> 
> Frankly I don't believe a word of your credentials, but even giving you the unbelievably generous benefit of the doubt I promise you people could care less about anything besides results.  And you have, from your own admission, hardly worked with anybody.  Experience is 70 percent of this field, and until you are working with individuals and actually developing individualized plans, you have more to learn than you ever guessed.  EVERYONE responds differently, optimally, to a stimulus and you always talk in "absolutes", offering nothing above conceited nonsense, mutilating English syntax and grammar to a level that I have never seen (not even in high school tutoring programs, and thats more "experience" for you).  Again, stay out of my journal you fucktard.





great work!

It is always nice when you can improve someones activities of dailiy living.  I used to work with a women who had multiple sclerosis.  It is great to see those people feel good about their health.  Also, those people tend to work harder because they really know what is at stake.  people who are overweight or fat typically just bitch and complain and go through the motions and make excuses.  there are no excuses for people who are sick.  they know how important it is.  I have also had a couple of guys with AIDS.  They work very hard to keep their health in order to prevent all the muscle wasting that is going on with their body.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 23, 2007)

Deadlift / Squat day:

Squat: 135 x 8, 225 x 8, 315 x 4 (end warmups) 345 x 10
Deadlift: 225 x 4, 315 x 4, 405 x 4 (end warmups) 435 x 10

I have not done squats in 3 months and deadlifts in over a year.  I was very satisfied with my first return, and am confident my deadlifts will be over 450 for the same number of reps next time.  My squats will crawl up slower, but I hope to be at 405  for 8 by the end of the year.

And these are deep squats, nothing even remotely close to partials.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2007)

Pull workout:

Nautilus pullovers: 1 arm negatives 230 x 10 + 1 regular (2 minutes) regular reps 255 x 4
Straight arm pulldowns: 120 x 8
Barbell curls: 135 x 10 (30 seconds) x 3
Hammer strength curls (one arm negatives): 77.5 x 10 + 2
Shrugs: 310 x 11 (45 seconds) x 4


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2007)

I am almost at the entire rack for one arm negatives on the nautilus pullover.  I measured the largest bodybuilder at our gym's arm at 20 and a half inch.  It was amazing.  Really nice guy, clearly on GH and an assortment of drugs, but he is absolutely massive.  At about 5'8 or 5'9 he is a solid 265 pounds.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2007)

20 and a half inch... Pro, I assume?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> 20 and a half inch... Pro, I assume?



It was actually 20 7/8, but I was factoring in the fact that the tape was rubber and not paper thin.  He is going to be competing in his first meet very shortly.  He looks incredible, absolutely massive.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2007)

I had the very distinct pleasure of meeting Marvelous Melvin Anthony today, the 5th place runner up in the Mr. Olympia this year.  He is a very friendly guy and was doing some impressive deadlift to shrugs with 415.  He then went to the ham curl machine and let me go first, where I performed 10 reps with the entire stack (which was roughly the same he did).

I was surprised, he was not nearly as big as I would imagine an Olympia caliber pro to be, although he was one of the two biggest individuals I have ever seen there.  

Leg day:

Deadlifts: 235 x 6, 315 x 4, *460 x 2, 460 x 6*
Laying leg press: 340 x 6, *400 x 6*
Nautilus leg extensions:  230 x 6, *275 x 15*
Lying leg curl: *215 x 10*

Deadlifts could have easily been 8 if I didn't have to borrow some razor sharp, razor thin bargain basement straps.  The pulls were solid but my grip failed.  I hope to be 505 for 6 reps in the next 2 months.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2007)

Man, you are impressive with those workouts! I've got to check your journal out more often!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Man, you are impressive with those workouts! I've got to check your journal out more often!



Thanks very much


----------



## tallcall (Aug 30, 2007)

No problem, and I love your sig!


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Isn't that great when the pro's that compete are such nice guys?? 
We met Gunter about two years ago and I couldn't get over how cordial and nice he was to everyone he met..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Isn't that great when the pro's that compete are such nice guys??
> We met Gunter about two years ago and I couldn't get over how cordial and nice he was to everyone he met..



Oh yeah it is nice, gives you a whole lot of insight.  It's also funny to see them in bodybuilding magazines working out with far more weight than they do during any normal workout ha...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 3, 2007)

Nautilus pullover (negative only): 245 x 10 , + 3 regular reps
Nautilus compound row: 279 x 15 (25 seconds) x 4
Barbell curl: 140 x 9 + 3 negative only
Nautilus curl: 95 x 8, x 4
Shrugs: 320 x 10 (25 seconds) x 4
Pulldowns: 312 x 4

Great workout.  I did the entire rack on the nautilus pullover machine with one arm negatives.  It felt incredible.  I think the deadlifts have assisted in my progress and I hope to do the rack for 20 or more reps in a month or so.  The  3 regular reps were assisted by my brother (at least the last two).  Negative exercise provides a level of fatigue that is impossible to match.

I didn't have a belt so I didn't perform t-bar rows and went and did seated compound rows as an alternative.  I did the entire rack (255) plus a pair of twelve pound dumbbells for 15 reps.  My back strength has exploded.  I am using all of the weight stacks plus dumbbells for over 10 reps on just about every machine in the building.  

My shrugs failed on 11 reps.  The bicep curls exhausted me more than anything because my brother lifted the last 3 reps as I controlled the negatives.  I fell down to the floor in a pool of sweat.  It was extremely demanding.

To change things up I followed the curls up with nautilus curls, which offers resistance in the peak contraction of the movement.  

I tried a set of pulldowns and my hamstrings messed up at about rep 3 or 4 (I don't recall).


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 3, 2007)

Solid, solid workout.  Wow.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Solid, solid workout.  Wow.



Thanks man


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

Your workouts make me feel like a weak little girl!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Your workouts make me feel like a weak little girl!



At 6'10, the length of your "movement" or "moment" arms is insanely higher than mine and most people.  Your actual torque output levels are probably very very high


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> At 6'10, the length of your "movement" or "moment" arms is insanely higher than mine and most people.  Your actual torque output levels are probably very very high



Why thank you, that's very nice of you to say!

I always considered moving 135 pounds on a bench all the way up and down to be a lot (I guess it is more of a distance thing though).


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 3, 2007)

Power is work time displacement divided by time.  So in theory your bench press with the same weight could take 20-30 percent more "power" to do in the same amount of time.  

It's not about what you life, it's what you lift, how far you lift it, and in how much time.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Power is work time displacement divided by time.  So in theory your bench press with the same weight could take 20-30 percent more "power" to do in the same amount of time.
> 
> It's not about what you life, it's what you lift, how far you lift it, and in how much time.



So 125 pounds lifted about 15 inches from my chest for 8 reps in about 60 seconds.

125x15 inches/60 seconds = 

1875/60 seconds (I'm assuming that the 1875 is the number of inches you could push/throw 1 pound) = 

31.25 - Is this the amount of weight - power - that is lifted or exerted in one second? If so this would be 31.25 pounds of thrust per second.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> So 125 pounds lifted about 15 inches from my chest for 8 reps in about 60 seconds.
> 
> 125x15 inches/60 seconds =
> 
> ...



125 x 15 x 8 = 15000 inch pounds in 60 seconds.

Divide it by 12 to get food pounds is 1250 foot pounds in 60 seconds.

This is 1250 foot pounds of force per minute, a unit of power.

Divided by 60 is 20.8 foot pounds of force per second.

However, this doesn't take into account the force acted against the resistance as you are lowering the weight.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, lowering the weight is always more fun, especially when doing negatives.

So I can say I exert about 20.8 foot pounds of force on the concentric motion of a bench press (for now, and use this as another way to measure progress). Is there any way to measure the eccentric force? How about when doing negatives (I'm guessing this will depend a lot on how much time is spent on each negative repetition)?

I really do appreciate this (I've been accused of taking too many notes and being over analytical, so this kind of thing is really right up my alley)!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 5, 2007)

Last push workout:

DB Press: 75 x 6 (warm-up) 120 x 8 (stuck on 9)
Nautilus one arm negative press: 177.5 x 12 + 2 regular ; 235 x 6
Military press: 145 x 6 (warm-up) 240 x 8 (stuck 9)
Rear delt flyes: 200 x 11 (25 seconds) x 4
Nautilus shoulder press (tricep focus): 215 x 6 

This push workout:
DB Press: 70 x 8 (warm-up) *125 x 9*
Military press: 145 x 6 (warm-up) *250 x 5*
CG bench press: *240 x 6*
Rear delt flyes: 225 x 8 (25 seconds) x 3
Butter flyes: 280 x 10 (25 seconds) x 4 (25 seconds) x 1
Nautilus shoulder press: *245 x 5*


As you can see the progress is utterly fantastic, except for perhaps my military press.  I was in a hurry because my brother had a short time and I didn't get my normal rest break between shoulder and chest exercises.

The rest of the workout was very brief and intense.  My DB press astounded me, I even controlled the 9th rep for 5 or 6 seconds on the negative.  At 233-236 pounds I am very satisfied with my strength levels.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 5, 2007)

Yesterday I did one arm negative nautilus chest presses with 185 pounds for 10 reps.  Another significant improvement...I started to workout yesterday but deferred to today so I didn't perform any negative work today.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Last push workout:
> 
> DB Press: 75 x 6 (warm-up) 120 x 8 (stuck on 9)
> Nautilus one arm negative press: 177.5 x 12 + 2 regular ; 235 x 6
> ...



I like how you did a comparison.  Results are the best keys to reinforce your expertise in this field!  

DB PRESS is overhead or flat?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 6, 2007)

Flat.  The only person I've seen do 125 pound overhead db presses is my brother.

I have more respect for my brother than any other person I've ever met in the gym.  He did 8 plates for the t-bar row at 8 reps.  Inspirational.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow! Those presses are amazing!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2007)

You're right, that is utterly fantastic progress!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 7, 2007)

tallcall said:


> You're right, that is utterly fantastic progress!



Thanks ya'll   The support is very good for encouragement.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2007)

Laying leg press: 220 x 4 (warm-up), 320 x 4, 400 x 8
Nautilus leg extension: 170 x 5 (warm-up), 285 x 15 (25 seconds) x 2 (25 seconds) x 1
Leg curls: 215 x 7; 190 x 5
Seated calf raises: 170 x 16

My leg extensions are wonderful, and the leg press machine is extremely brutal.  I am using the entire rack and improving my reps every week.  A few days is squat/deadlift day.  Good luck with that, eh?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't work out tonight because I was taking pictures with the girl I'm seeing.  Here's what I look like from the chest up now, anyway.








I have been bike riding 3 or 4 days a week and I enjoy it a lot.  My leg strength isn't dipping because of it so I plan to continue it.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, looking good man!


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2007)

We demand shirtless shots.




















Of the girl.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> We demand shirtless shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a 'metro' haircut if i've ever seen one haha


cute chica, good job


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> thats a 'metro' haircut if i've ever seen one haha
> 
> 
> cute chica, good job




 

Metro??  LOL.  Nobodys ever called me metro...thats too funny.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

Metrosexual  

 A normally straight male who possesses qualities of a gay male without being attracted to men. A metro often appreciates the finer things in life and enjoys making himself look good; be it through styling his hair or wearing fashionable clothes.

Person 1: "Is he gay"

Person 2: "No, he does dress well, but he has a wife"

Person 1: "Oh, he must be metro then"


 im just givin ya a hard time


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

hahaha that shit made me laugh out loud.

whats funny is I'm wearing a Robert Horry jersey and a Target knock off brand of Under armour.  My hair does look bomb..lets be real about it.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Metrosexual
> 
> A normally straight male who possesses qualities of a gay male without being attracted to men. A metro often appreciates the finer things in life and enjoys making himself look good; be it through styling his hair or wearing fashionable clothes.
> 
> ...



Spot on.  Spot on.

Being metro is never a bad thing.  Girls are always wanting to fuck gay guys, so if youre mistaken for being gay (not like the guy that got booted off The Pick Up Artist) and arent, then youll get some major pussy.

I dont think metro guys can KEEP girls though.  Even women get sick of how girly they can be....like taking longer than a girl to get ready, perhaps?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont think DD as a whole is metro.. just the hair

yea, typically metro guys pull a lot of women.. not sure if they keep them.  most women(from my limited knowledge) want a man.. ya know hairy, flatulant, strong.. and most of all does the man call when he sees tools.. huh huh huh huh(in my best tim allen impersonation)


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> I dont think DD as a whole is metro.. just the hair
> 
> yea, typically metro guys pull a lot of women.. not sure if they keep them.  most women(from my limited knowledge) want a man.. ya know hairy, flatulant, strong.. and most of all does the man call when he sees tools.. huh huh huh huh(in my best tim allen impersonation)



I never thought he was either.  Ive been called metro, but not lately...but thats cuz no one has seen me.

The only thing I am metro about is my hair and my face's skin.  I am careful of my skin cuz of a condition I have called INGROWN HAIRS.  I dont think that counts.

But I have wavy hair, so if I want to make it look nice for an evening, I am constantly fucking with it before I leave the house.

Oh..good workout DD!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, just wow! We went from saying that you're metro, to saying that you resemble a gay man, back to the metro argument and finished with saying you look good and we're all one big metro/gay family! 

Oh my god  

We're great friends aren't we?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Spot on.  Spot on.
> 
> Being metro is never a bad thing.  Girls are always wanting to fuck gay guys, so if youre mistaken for being gay (not like the guy that got booted off The Pick Up Artist) and arent, then youll get some major pussy.
> 
> I dont think metro guys can KEEP girls though.  Even women get sick of how girly they can be....like taking longer than a girl to get ready, perhaps?




All that matters is my huge cock. 3.2 inches son.

I have never been called metro but its funny...I am about to wear my Banana Republic long sleeve thin knit shirt with DKNY jeans and an underarmour turtleneck underneath.  Faggit much?

Pull day:
Dead-lifts: 235 x 3, 315 x 3, 405 x 1, *470 x 7*
Negative pullovers [one arm]: 210 x 3, *255 x 8*
Nautilus compound rows: 286 x 10 (25 seconds) x 4
Barbell curls: 145 x 7

I was so exhausted that I physically collapsed at work, the heat was brutal.  My boss iced my head and I got to leave after an hour with no paramedic intervention.  Good day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I never thought he was either.  Ive been called metro, but not lately...but thats cuz no one has seen me.
> 
> The only thing I am metro about is my hair and my face's skin.  I am careful of my skin cuz of a condition I have called INGROWN HAIRS.  I dont think that counts.
> 
> ...



LOL

these posts crack me up.  I take good care of everything...except my toes.  Cuz who gives a fuck about toes?  

I like taking care of the rest of me because I like pussy.  But not "Premiere" pussy.  Good pussy, high quality stuff.  Word.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

ok - so explain the difference between Premier and High Quality.....


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 11, 2007)

katt said:


> ok - so explain the difference between Premier and High Quality.....



Premiere himself is high quality pussy.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

Does he have pic's to back that statement up?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Dead-lifting 470 for 7 is surprisingly hard.  I forgot how brutal deadlifts were because, until roughly a month ago, I hadn't done them in over a year.

My goal is 505 for 8 by the end of the year.  My form is very good, I had slight rounding of back during my 7th rep but I was able to correct it before it got serious.  

I was around about 10 people doing nothing but curls, and it's fun to deadlift as they gawk at you.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 12, 2007)

I sometimes think it's funny too, but it depends on my mood. 

You can just hear the curlers thinking or even saying it out loud "What the fuck is he doing? Is he training his legs, lol? Why?!"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> *Premiere* himself is high quality pussy.



Premiere is a chick.. stats seem a bit heavy 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/premiere.html


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Premiere is a chick.. stats seem a bit heavy
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/premiere.html



Semantic gibberish.  Check your myspace ahah.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I sometimes think it's funny too, but it depends on my mood.
> 
> You can just hear the curlers thinking or even saying it out loud "What the fuck is he doing? Is he training his legs, lol? Why?!"



Yeah seriously.  Some black lady was doing curls right next to me, and even when I started she was less than a half a foot away from the bar when I was lifting it.  I slammed it down after the last rep and she almost crapped a brick.  

Never stand close to somebody moving a lot of weight, it makes sense doesn't it?!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

yea i saw it. im metro to an extent too, but hey thats what the ladies like. its adaptation haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 13, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Pull day:
> Dead-lifts: 235 x 3, 315 x 3, 405 x 1, *470 x 7*
> Negative pullovers [one arm]: 210 x 3, *255 x 8*
> Nautilus compound rows: 286 x 10 (25 seconds) x 4
> ...


 
OK, now there is no doubt about your progress or your strength, but I just can't (or maybe it's don't?) see how doing one set of 4 or 5 push, pull or leg exercises once a week or so can work.  The times I have tried doing something like you are, I have lifted fantastic weights for me, but I felt small and just not the way I wanted to.  I am talking about doing dips with 135 on the belt for 8 reps, or repping 405 on the deadlift which is a lot for me, well you know what I lift.

I just don't know what to do.  If someone wanted me to write a program for them, I can do it in an instant, but I can't figure out what the hell to do for myself.  Can the type of training you are doing manifest itself into size gains as well as strength, and let's say hypothetically, that I used a similar workout to yours, and I got strength gains in the form of numbers increases, but didn't get size gains from it, despite following a "bulking" type diet.  does that tell you that I will get better results using something else?  I just don't feel like I am big enough muscular wise to correspond to the weights I am lifting.  does that make any sense to you?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 14, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> OK, now there is no doubt about your progress or your strength, but I just can't (or maybe it's don't?) see how doing one set of 4 or 5 push, pull or leg exercises once a week or so can work.  The times I have tried doing something like you are, I have lifted fantastic weights for me, but I felt small and just not the way I wanted to.  I am talking about doing dips with 135 on the belt for 8 reps, or repping 405 on the deadlift which is a lot for me, well you know what I lift.
> 
> I just don't know what to do.  If someone wanted me to write a program for them, I can do it in an instant, but I can't figure out what the hell to do for myself.  Can the type of training you are doing manifest itself into size gains as well as strength, and let's say hypothetically, that I used a similar workout to yours, and I got strength gains in the form of numbers increases, but didn't get size gains from it, despite following a "bulking" type diet.  does that tell you that I will get better results using something else?  I just don't feel like I am big enough muscular wise to correspond to the weights I am lifting.  does that make any sense to you?



Try loading up on food.  Size and strength gains are very, very good for me on HIT protocols and judging by your size I would expect high levels of fast twitch muscle increases for you too.

If you have a psychological block, do more warm up sets and look for that sarcoplasmic hypertrophy  (more glycogen in the cell).  At 235 pounds and leaner then i've been in my life I am very satisfied with hypertrophy progress too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 15, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Try loading up on food. Size and strength gains are very, very good for me on HIT protocols and judging by your size I would expect high levels of fast twitch muscle increases for you too.
> 
> If you have a psychological block, do more warm up sets and look for that sarcoplasmic hypertrophy (more glycogen in the cell). At 235 pounds and leaner then i've been in my life I am very satisfied with hypertrophy progress too.


 
What would you recommend as far as frequency on something like the split you are doing?  I know you probably only do each different workout once a week or so, but I doubt that I could bring the same intensity that you are bringing, so would a higher frequency benefit me more?  something like each workout every 5 days as opposed to once a week?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 15, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> What would you recommend as far as frequency on something like the split you are doing?  I know you probably only do each different workout once a week or so, but I doubt that I could bring the same intensity that you are bringing, so would a higher frequency benefit me more?  something like each workout every 5 days as opposed to once a week?



I am hitting in 3-4 days a week which comes out to about every 5 days per body part.  I would add more warm ups than I do then if you're worried about the psychological aspect of getting enough of a pump and all that.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother DD, Impressive w/o's as usual!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 17, 2007)

Duncan, your journal is brilliant. I've been checking it daily since you started - you seem to be getting tremendous results. I hope it continues!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 17, 2007)

Man, I'd love it if you could train me (too bad I'm on the other coast). You, Double D and P-Funk give some of the best advice, you're all awesome!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2007)

DD, got another question for you, or rather seeking some advice.  I am somewhat enjoying the one set to failure type training that your journal has introduced to me.  I like the fact that my workout can last 15 minutes or less and be done, I like the fact that it is somewhat easier to track progress, and I like the fact that you can still lift heavy weight during the sets.

Here comes the part that I have a question on.  I know generally it seems that when people do this type of a high intensity program, they shoot for high(er) rep sets, 8 or above on the exercises.  While I agree that doing something like a db press with 130 pounds for 8 reps is cool, I think that I am more suited to lower rep training.  Case in point, I struggle big time once I pass about 6 reps in a set, here's an example, I did chest supported rows today and managed 7 reps at the same weight as my last time, which is the same amount of reps I did that last time, while I was shooting for 8 or more today.  I feel confident that if I had upped the weight by 10 pounds, I would have hit a minimum of 5 reps with the higher weight.  So I struggled for the same result as last time, when I could have bumped up the weight and made progress.

Can this one set to failure high intensity stuff be adjusted to a lower rep scheme and still produce good results?  I was thinking of a goal of 6 reps on a first "set", followed by a 30 second rest pause and then bang out however many more reps as possible, so therefore, the total reps would be up around 8-12 per exercise, but broken up by a rest pause, rather then a straight set of 8-10.

so in my example, I did 190 pounds for 7 reps today, and I feel I could have done 200 pounds for at least 5 reps, followed by maybe another 2 or 3 after a rest pause for  7 or 8 total reps.  Obviously, the second example is better progress weight wise, but does it have the same effect as a straight set of 8 with the lower weight?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> DD, got another question for you, or rather seeking some advice.  I am somewhat enjoying the one set to failure type training that your journal has introduced to me.  I like the fact that my workout can last 15 minutes or less and be done, I like the fact that it is somewhat easier to track progress, and I like the fact that you can still lift heavy weight during the sets.
> 
> Here comes the part that I have a question on.  I know generally it seems that when people do this type of a high intensity program, they shoot for high(er) rep sets, 8 or above on the exercises.  While I agree that doing something like a db press with 130 pounds for 8 reps is cool, I think that I am more suited to lower rep training.  Case in point, I struggle big time once I pass about 6 reps in a set, here's an example, I did chest supported rows today and managed 7 reps at the same weight as my last time, which is the same amount of reps I did that last time, while I was shooting for 8 or more today.  I feel confident that if I had upped the weight by 10 pounds, I would have hit a minimum of 5 reps with the higher weight.  So I struggled for the same result as last time, when I could have bumped up the weight and made progress.
> 
> ...



Yes, absolutely.  Variation is very important even in single set protocols.  I WOULD however supplement these with higher rep warmups with a barely demanding weight.  This will help with so called "sarcoplasmic" hypertrophy.  I also focus on moving more weight every time and get a good spotter!

I have done hit with lower reps and it is fantastic for strength, but change everything up every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Duncan, your journal is brilliant. I've been checking it daily since you started - you seem to be getting tremendous results. I hope it continues!



Thank you very much   That means a lot to hear the praise.  I have taken a week off because...well because I have a new girlfriend and I have been decompressing.  I hope to start again in the next day or two.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Man, I'd love it if you could train me (too bad I'm on the other coast). You, Double D and P-Funk give some of the best advice, you're all awesome!



Thanks for the compliment bro.  Any time you have a question or want insight feel free to inquire.  And both of those fellas are very good at what they do, I have highest respect for them and Marbry and Cowpimp.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Thank you very much  That means a lot to hear the praise. I have taken a week off because..*.well because I have a new girlfriend and I have been decompressing*. I hope to start again in the next day or two.


 
Is that what they call it now???


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Yes, absolutely. Variation is very important even in single set protocols. I WOULD however supplement these with higher rep warmups with a barely demanding weight. This will help with so called "sarcoplasmic" hypertrophy. I also focus on moving more weight every time and get a good spotter!
> 
> I have done hit with lower reps and it is fantastic for strength, but change everything up every 3-4 weeks.


 
Awesome, thanks for the advice


----------



## tallcall (Sep 19, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Is that what they call it now???



  That's what the kids are doing these days!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Is that what they call it now???


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 21, 2007)

Leg workout:

Working sets in bold.

Laying leg press: 240 x 6, 320 x 6, *400 (entire rack) x 13*
Nautilus leg ext: 220 x 6, *285 x 16 (1 minute) x 5*
Leg curl: 190 x 6, *205 x 8*
Seated calf raise: *185 x 13 (slow tempo, 2 second hold) 185 x 14 (fast tempo)*

I had an utterly pathetic chest workout where every exercise dropped about 5 pounds, but my brother wasn't there and I had been out of working out for roughly 8 or 9 days.  I expect my next one to be up to standard.

I've lost between 3-5 pounds in that time, too.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 21, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> *I've lost between 3-5 pounds in that time, too*.


 
Well, stop all that _decompressing_ and get back to work here!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2007)

its the woman.. she's sucking the life out of him


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 21, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Well, stop all that _decompressing_ and get back to work here!





Well my strength on legs has improved semi-dramatically.  I've determined that my legs simply need more time for rest, while my other muscles require a significant amount less.

Squat and deadlift day is coming up...  eww.

And .. no she isn't sucking the life out of me


----------



## tallcall (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Duncan, I'm starting a deloading week. Any reccomendations on whether or not to do light weight training, or just skip it all together for the week. 

I think I can handle keeping myself to very reduced weights, but I was looking for another opinion.

Also, sorry to hear about your workout! I hate it when I end up dropping the weights down a couple notches like that too.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 22, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hey Duncan, I'm starting a deloading week. Any reccomendations on whether or not to do light weight training, or just skip it all together for the week.
> 
> I think I can handle keeping myself to very reduced weights, but I was looking for another opinion.
> 
> Also, sorry to hear about your workout! I hate it when I end up dropping the weights down a couple notches like that too.



I like deloading weeks although I would create a level of intensity that is vastly below your normal range.  I mean decrease loads 30 or so percent and work on the extensibility of your range of motion (flexibility).  Remember that working a muscle to a point anywhere near failure is a very, very unnatural thing and a seemingly "easy" workout may simply be poor perception on your part.  

remember that a mile jog may seem "easy" and not demanding but you can still impose 25 tons of force on your legs during such a session - be logical in your application.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 23, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I like deloading weeks although I would create a level of intensity that is vastly below your normal range.  I mean decrease loads 30 or so percent and work on the extensibility of your range of motion (flexibility).  Remember that working a muscle to a point anywhere near failure is a very, very unnatural thing and a seemingly "easy" workout may simply be poor perception on your part.
> 
> remember that a mile jog may seem "easy" and not demanding but you can still impose 25 tons of force on your legs during such a session - be logical in your application.



Yeah, I decided to drop the weights by almost half and go with a slow controlled motion (stretching mostly). So far I feel great and more upbeat than usual this week.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 26, 2007)

Yesterday's Pull workout:

(Does not include warmups for each exercise)

Nautilus pullover: weight rack + 18 x 12
Nautilus compound row (one arm): 155 x 12  
Nautilus pulldown: 255 x 6 (1 minute) x 4
Alternating Dumbbell curl: 65 x 9
Nautilus bicep curl (negative only) 180 x 5 @ 8 seconds

Didn't have my brother, belt, or straps so I did a basic machine workout.  The compound rows were pretty nuts considering I was doing 2/3 of the rack per arm.  The pullovers were pretty nice too, I think my body position was disadvantageous because I was losing more leverage as the exercise progressed and the seat actually kept shifting up.

Today is my birthday!  24...mid twenties.  Hopefully by 25 I'll be at 255 pounds of lean muscle.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## tallcall (Sep 26, 2007)

Yay! Happy Birthday!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2007)

are you in the gym consistntly? it seems like you havent been posting since you got a gf haha

happy birthday


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday DD


----------



## nike2323 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Question*

I have a feeling that you haven't read much about Arthur Jones....
3-4 times a week in the gym is way too much.  Who am I to judge you since your already pretty big...however, much of your progress could have been done in much less time in the gym.  Genetics plays a massive role in how big one can get but if you truely follow H.I.T you would only be in the gym twice a week.  You say you want to spend less time in the gym...well try it.  I've been experimentiong with H.I.T and only working out every 3rd or 4th day and have gained 9lbs in 3.5 months.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 27, 2007)

nike2323 said:


> I have a feeling that you haven't read much about Arthur Jones....
> 3-4 times a week in the gym is way too much.  Who am I to judge you since your already pretty big...however, much of your progress could have been done in much less time in the gym.  Genetics plays a massive role in how big one can get but if you truely follow H.I.T you would only be in the gym twice a week.  You say you want to spend less time in the gym...well try it.  I've been experimentiong with H.I.T and only working out every 3rd or 4th day and have gained 9lbs in 3.5 months.



I have read his entire 1100 page volume of works (the 200 dollar version hardback) MULTIPLE TIMES - at least gone through all the volume on 3 seperate occasions and read some of the chapters dozens of times.  I also have read all of Mentzer's, Brzykis (spl), Johnsons, etc. etc. work.  I have read every HIT book ever published multiple times, even the obscure and ridiculous ones like Max Contraction training, Static contraction training, power factor training, et al.  I am a huge Arthur Jones fan and as a student of exercise physiology believe he is the greatest physiologist of all time.

That being said, I have determined my own personal response to the stimulus of HIT and have learned to adjust my variables to increase my progress.  Some things HAVE come up that AJ simply was unaware of because they had not been discovered, things I take seriously and have studied extensively.

Your remark was stupid in the sense that it was presumptuous.   You have read a single book and think you are a HIT expert.  Unfortunately, the key to success is applying dozens of principles to your own physiology and determining what works best.  Overall, I consider AJ style HIT to have all the necessary factors to be the most productive routine - except it is so hard to keep up that it may drive you insane.

So again, I would place my gains against yours any day because I don't use cookie cutter routines and can gauge my own bodies response to the routines I have put into practice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

Dunc is one of the smartest people I've ever come across.

You're a douchebag, nike.


----------



## nike2323 (Sep 27, 2007)

*i see*

well i guess in my message i said i read ONE single article and became an instant genuis like urself.  Have you gained more than an inch EVERWHERE in 3 months... then i guess you have me beat. and once again those pesky genetics will also play a massive role in how much EITHER of us will grow.  Don't ASSUME that you know how much or how long I've studied H.I.T  Don't be like all the other fools on this site and offer advice that works for you because it will not always work for everybody else.  I mean why don't you do like Arnold did and work out for 2 hours a day/ 6 days a week and let me know what kind of results you get    

whatevery you respond with next will be a moot point because YOUR ROUTINE WILL NOT WORK FOR EVERYONE.....period


----------



## nike2323 (Sep 27, 2007)

*sox muscle*

you're 19......   you have much too learn kid

keep on workin out 5 days a week


----------



## Twigz (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't see where he said that his routine would work with everyone, this is, after all, his personel journal.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2007)

stupidity brings this site down more and more everyday.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

nike2323 said:


> you're 19......   you have much too learn kid
> 
> keep on workin out 5 days a week



I don't see anything wrong with working out five days per week, but I'm not going to discuss it.  I know you're SPAM and just trying to get a rise out of somebody.

Not me.  Peace.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 28, 2007)

nike2323 said:


> well i guess in my message i said i read ONE single article and became an instant genuis like urself.  Have you gained more than an inch EVERWHERE in 3 months... then i guess you have me beat. and once again those pesky genetics will also play a massive role in how much EITHER of us will grow.  Don't ASSUME that you know how much or how long I've studied H.I.T  Don't be like all the other fools on this site and offer advice that works for you because it will not always work for everybody else.  I mean why don't you do like Arnold did and work out for 2 hours a day/ 6 days a week and let me know what kind of results you get
> 
> whatevery you respond with next will be a moot point because YOUR ROUTINE WILL NOT WORK FOR EVERYONE.....period



This insipid nonsense doesn't deserve a response.

People like you have made it quite a chore for me to defend HIT on this board - the pretentious , know it all, nothing else but our way dipshit stuff.  I made the best gains of my life on HIT from beginner to intermediate, including huge strength gains.  

Then I got closer to my genetic potential and I had to get creative.  The body does not like responding, likes a homeostatic condition internally.  But instead of giving you a crash course in physiology I'll avoid it because I know you already think you know everything about exercise.

Your Arnold reference is so out of place it makes no sense.  I am into prescribing exercise based on an individuals needs, goals, and condition.  I LOVE traditional HIT in the Jones style; however, it is still not the end all be all.  And I never ever would recommend the same routine for everyone, at no place did I even remotely suggest that.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 28, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Dunc is one of the smartest people I've ever come across.
> 
> You're a douchebag, nike.




Thank you mi amigo.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 28, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Dunc is one of the smartest people I've ever come across.
> 
> You're a douchebag, nike.



Yeah, besides, Duncan could kick his scrawny butt any day!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 1, 2007)

Pull day:

Deadlift: 315 x 3, 405 x 1, *480 x 6*
Nautilus pullover: 205 x 4, *285 x 7*
DB curls: *70 x 9*
Shrugs: *290 x 14 (25 seconds) x 4*
Nautilus curls: *175 x 5* (8 second negative only)

Not a bad workout considering my recent hiatus.  I felt sluggish because my blood sugar (i found out retroactively) was extremely high.  The deadlifts were strong but I just conked out too early.  The nautilus pullovers were supplemented with small dumbbells to increase the weight, and the friction was overwhelming.  It was easily 300+ pounds of resistance taking into account the friction running on the belt.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice workout Duncan!  Did you do anything fun on your birthday?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 1, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout Duncan!  Did you do anything fun on your birthday?



Thank you 

Yeah had dinner with the roommates, my family, and my girlfriend (or whatever she is).  It was nice...had a few drinks for the first time in about 2 months.  It was a great week.  I have been working out 2-3 times a week still but I am burned out of training.  May need a longer rest.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 1, 2007)

I always feel good about my deadlifts, but my brother deadlift 515 for 6 right after me.  He is 30 pounds heavier than me but that's still incredible.  I can't wait to hit 500 for 8.


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Your workouts seem really brutal.. I can see why you would need to take a little time to deload. 

I only wish I could get that intensity in my brain..


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 2, 2007)

Push day:

Nautilus chest: 215 x 3, *255 x 10 (1 minute) x 3*
Nautilus shoulder press: 215 x 3, *250 x 10 (1 minute) x 6*
Nautilus chest: 215 x 3, *255 x 10 (1 minute) x 3*
Nautilus lateral raises: *190 x 11 (25 seconds) x 3*

(10 minute break)

Butterflyes: *280 x 12*
Rear delt: 2*40 x 6*
Superset -
Narrow grip pushups: *x 24*


Without my brother I won't touch free weights; however this weekend I will.  I was not OK with my lower back so I decided to put off my leg day until next time, what with my recent deadlifts.  On all the exercises except the lateral raise and the rear-delts I maxed out the machines.  Not bad.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 2, 2007)

katt said:


> Your workouts seem really brutal.. I can see why you would need to take a little time to deload.
> 
> I only wish I could get that intensity in my brain..



Yeah they are extremely brutal but time efficient and productive.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 3, 2007)

How long did it take you to get your deadlift up there?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> stupidity brings this site down more and more everyday.


I'm afraid I have to agree.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 3, 2007)

tallcall said:


> How long did it take you to get your deadlift up there?



I started dead lifting by using static-holds on a smith machine.  I never have pulled for a working set less than 415; which is pretty interesting when I think about it.  I started when I was 19.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Brother DD, Insane w/o's my Friend!!! People like that nike idiot sure do make this place a pain, but people like you who know their stuff really help me to continue!!! I am a HIT advocate although I mix it up alot w/ rest pauses and w-reps too, but I am a firm believer in the High Intensity Training, it does work, but its not easy!!! Sorry for rambling, just appreciative of someone who knows their stuff and helps those who are truelly in need, My hats off to you, keep up the Insane w/o's too!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother DD, Insane w/o's my Friend!!! People like that nike idiot sure do make this place a pain, but people like you who know their stuff really help me to continue!!! I am a HIT advocate although I mix it up alot w/ rest pauses and w-reps too, but I am a firm believer in the High Intensity Training, it does work, but its not easy!!! Sorry for rambling, just appreciative of someone who knows their stuff and helps those who are truelly in need, My hats off to you, keep up the Insane w/o's too!!!



Thanks a lot man!  H.I.T. is at the very least very time efficient.  I like training people with many of the principles.  

Today I tried legs with a head cold and it didn't work out well.  I did manage to do 175 pound nautilus leg extensions for 8 reps PER LEG, which is something quite nice, as well as the entire leg curl rack for 9 reps sticking on the 10th (thats 210 pounds).  Other than that I was just too sick, I have an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 6, 2007)

Pull day:

Deadlift: 235 x 3, 315 x 3, 405 x 1, *500 x 4* (stuck on 5)
One arm nautilus seated row: *175 x 11*
Nautilus pullover (one arm negatives):180 x 4, *255 x 8*
Dumbbell curls (alternating curls): *80 x 6*
Nautilus curls negative only: 175 x 7 (8 second negatives)







Here's a picture of me doing my first 500 pound deadlift.  Felt great.  Good workout, I was satisfied with failing on the 5th rep I feel like I could have pulled it off.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations man, looking good as always!

You must have been feeling on top of the world!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 7, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Congratulations man, looking good as always!
> 
> You must have been feeling on top of the world!



Thanks   It felt good, it's been a long time since I've dead lifted that much for multiple reps.  It was a good jump and there were a few people who stopped to watch.

I tested my brothers body fat at 15 1/2 percent body fat, which isn't bad considering his bodyweight of 270 pounds.  I am relatively certain I'm a few percents lower than him but haven't had mine tested.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2007)

great job.

did you get a bloody nose?

I hate pulling from the floor with those damn hex plates.  they bounce around when you hit the floor and move the bar out of its groove.  I end up chasing the bar around the gym on each rep.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2007)

Good call, P-funk.  

At my old gym this summer, because we had the hex weights, I racked it at the lowest racking on the squat rack (just below my ankles) so the bar would be a quarter of an inch off the ground.

That's an impressive pull, Dunc.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 7, 2007)

Once again, good job!

My gym uses the round rubber weights. I really hate the way they roll around the floor.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> great job.
> 
> did you get a bloody nose?
> 
> I hate pulling from the floor with those damn hex plates.  they bounce around when you hit the floor and move the bar out of its groove.  I end up chasing the bar around the gym on each rep.



I always take each rep to about an inch or so above the ground.  This does two things: it keeps tension on the working muscles, and it doesn't allow the impact reaction to help me move the weight back up.

No bloody nose, just a bad camera or the lighting.  Not sure exactly what it is.  However, on the last rep I actually did lose it a bit and the weight hit the floor and it threw me off hard.  There have been several times I've almost fallen backward with lots of weight.  Scary stuff.

Thanks for the compliment though.  What happened to your journal anyway, and how is your lifting going?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 7, 2007)

tallcall & sox:

thanks gentleman.  I'm pretty satisfied because I'm working out with more than 2x my bodyweight.  i haven't squat in a while though, which is not good.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 7, 2007)

do you think you could get a video of one of your entire sets of deadlifts to put on here next time?  I would love to check out your form on those heavy sets


----------



## P-funk (Oct 7, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I always take each rep to about an inch or so above the ground.  This does two things: it keeps tension on the working muscles, and it doesn't allow the impact reaction to help me move the weight back up.
> 
> No bloody nose, just a bad camera or the lighting.  Not sure exactly what it is.  However, on the last rep I actually did lose it a bit and the weight hit the floor and it threw me off hard.  There have been several times I've almost fallen backward with lots of weight.  Scary stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though.  What happened to your journal anyway, and how is your lifting going?



took the journal down because I don't have time to keep it up.  Tomorrow I start nigh classes in my year long program to get licensed as a massage therapist so that I can do soft tissue work on athletes.....pretty much not sit there and do full body massage/spa bull shit, but more recovery work or specific work to help healing after an injury.  I also would like to take the ART courses so I can practice that.

training has been going well despite my hecyic schedule.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

All I can say is

"Wow... Pretty damn impressive"


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Outstanding w/o Brother DD!!! Lookin Solid and Massive my Friend!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2007)

damn, nice pull!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

nothing like looking through someone's journal and seeing a 500lb deadlift that shit is hella-impressive man!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 15, 2007)

Had the terrible disadvantage of getting bit by a brown recluse spider.  The infection almost took my hand although I've almost fully recovered (has been 10 days).  I had a solid chest workout before I went to the emergency room, and took a full 8 days off after the treatment was administered.

I loss 7 pounds of weight and hit the weights again for the first time.  HIT is really fantastic for maintaining strength.

Laying leg press: 220 x 4, 320 x 3, *400 (rack) x 9*
Leg curls: *210 (stack) x 9, 190 x 3 *
Leg extension: *190 x 9 (per leg) ; 288 x 15*
Seated calf raises: *182.5 x 18 (1.5 minutes) 190 x 8*

Had some cramp issues with my anterior tibialis.  Otherwise it was a very good workout considering the hell of the last week.  If it weren't for cramps I could have hit better on the curls.  The strength of each one of my quadriceps never ceases to bring a few stares as I'm doing 50 pounds short of the rack with each leg and moving up quite well.  My legs look lean and crisp, too.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 15, 2007)

jesus man, thats fucked up!!!! my uncle was bit on his leg and they had to take a golf ball size chunk out


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry you got bit, spiders are a HUGE fear of mine!!! Glad your back and doin better, Fantastic w/o Brother DD!!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Sorry you got bit, spiders are a HUGE fear of mine!!! Glad your back and doin better, Fantastic w/o Brother DD!!!



Thanks for the encouragement   Yeah the spider bite was way vicious...I happen to be terrified of these little arachnids too.  Hopefully this won't happen again soon.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that man!

I'll have to kill a few spiders in your name now!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 16, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I'm sorry to hear that man!
> 
> I'll have to kill a few spiders in your name now!





that's hilarious, yeah fuck spiders i was always afraid of them but now I just hate them with a passion.  i freak out anytime i feel some dust on my hairs, too.  

on the day i got spider bit i went 120 on the DB press for 10, which wasn't bad considering i haven't done them in weeks and lost hardly any strength.  my brothers spot is essential to it, too.

speaking of my brother, he is as strong and ridiculous as ever.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 18, 2007)

Pull day:

Nautilus pullover: 225 x 4, *290 x 9*
Nautilus compound row (per arm): *200 x 9 ; 290 x 12 (both arms)*
Dumbbell curls (alternating, per arm): *80 x 6*
Nautilus curls: 125 x 11, (25 seconds) 110 x 5 (25 seconds) x 4
Shrugs: 300 x 5, x 2 (leg cramps kept me from standing upright)

Good workout, couldn't do much with my grip so I didn't do many freeweight exercises.  Overall very good, my pullover is pretty wonderful as are my single arm compound rows.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> that's hilarious, yeah fuck spiders i was always afraid of them but now I just hate them with a passion.  i freak out anytime i feel some dust on my hairs, too.



A couple years back, i was driving along a road in late November in my old rusty Ford, and turning a corner in the road, the sun (being low in the sky at that time of year) was angled right in my eyes. At this point, i was turning a corner in the road with parked cars on both sides and oncoming traffic in front of me. I reached up and flipped my sunvisor down, only to be faced with the biggest shitting spider i've ever seen (okay, it wasn't that big, but it was RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY FACE MAN!).

so, im staring at the spider, he's staring at me . . . . 

 . . then i crashed.

True story. No-one was hurt, i was only travelling at 20mph, but both our cars were written off and when i called up my insurance to tell them what happened, they were pissing themselves laughing! The policeman who took my statement was like 'So, no other passengers . . . except the spider, of course.'  

So now im even more scared of the buggers. I'll crush a few in your name with pleasure D!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> A couple years back, i was driving along a road in late November in my old rusty Ford, and turning a corner in the road, the sun (being low in the sky at that time of year) was angled right in my eyes. At this point, i was turning a corner in the road with parked cars on both sides and oncoming traffic in front of me. I reached up and flipped my sunvisor down, only to be faced with the biggest shitting spider i've ever seen (okay, it wasn't that big, but it was RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY FACE MAN!).
> 
> so, im staring at the spider, he's staring at me . . . .
> 
> ...




 

This shit made me spill my coffee.  That's hilarious...oh man.  "Except the spider of course" ...  ahahaha.  Who says cops don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad it made you smile!

It's one of those things that was not funny at the time - infact it wasn't funny for a few weeks, but yeah, once the insurance was paid off i had a giggle about it!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2007)

thats damn funny.. i would have done the same thin though


----------

